# CC forum font



## yello (3 Nov 2009)

Not sure whether this is a Feedback issue or Electric café, but what is the font that the forum uses? I find it to be too big and bold for my liking. 

I use Firefox, haven't changed the default font settings and allow each site to use its own font style and size. Is there something I can do to change the CC font on my browser without effecting everything else?


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2009)

Nothing _you_ can do I don't think, but I can. B)

I can create a child-style based on the current one and change the font it uses. You never know, there may be other people who would prefer a different one.

What font do you want?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jay clock (3 Nov 2009)

I like this one.....


----------



## accountantpete (3 Nov 2009)

The forum is perfect using IE8 -why not use that for CC and Firefox for everything else?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Nov 2009)

this one (verdana?) is good. anyone who uses comic sans is, well…

i'd personally vote for only bold, italicised and underlined variations of one font at one point size; if we all used our own favourites, the site would look messy imho.


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2009)

Don't panic ... I'm talking about creating a _selectable_ style.

If you look at the bottom left of the forum page there's a drop-down with various styles. At the moment they're all variations on the same theme. All I do is create one with a different font, and then those who want to use it can do.

Simples ...


----------



## yello (3 Nov 2009)

That'd be cool Shaun. Cheers.

Again, it's not the font. I find that clear and easy to read; looks like verdana to me too btw. It's the size, and it'd be the same in any browser (more or less) since it's the site's stylesheet(s) that control it (unless you opt to override all web pages in your browser preferences).

Personally, I'd prefer something a size or 2 smaller.


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Nov 2009)

can you change it to this one please. please. please.


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2009)

Okay, look in the bottom left and you'll now see two new Small font styles - 100% uses the entire width of the screen, and the default uses ... well, the default width. 

Let me know if you prefer these?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 Nov 2009)

I really like the smaller font - many thanks Shaun!


----------



## Shaun (3 Nov 2009)

Still not got used to it. Feels like someone has put CC in the washer and shrunk it ...


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Nov 2009)

I've now got a wider view and it's much, much clearer. Ta!


----------

